# Insl-X Cabinet Coat



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

I did a search but haven't seen anything recent about the Cabinet Coat product offered by Benjamin Moore/Insl-x as far as opinions and application process mainly using an airless.

I've made some samples of both the S/G and satin in both white and dark colors . These were brush outs on pieces of trim so I could see how it laid out and check the hardness. Stuff lays out NICE in the whites, not quite as good in the dark colors. I had read about marring in dark colors but it seems to harden up after about 3 days and doesn't seem to be a problem.

Is anyone using this product regularly? For me it would be a cabinet paint for remodel kitchen jobs, either changing colors previously painted with an alkyd or changing from stain to paint. On the previously painted with an alkyd I assume just clean well, sand well then apply the Cabinet Coat without a primer? Are you using a 411 tip or a FF tip? Can you cross out this product when spraying or is it like the Advance and will sag if you cross it out and can only spray vertically on the first coat and then repeat on your second coat? 

The dry time states it's 3 hours but have been told it's really more like 1 hour and can be recoated? On stained cabinets I was thinking of using something like the AquaLock Plus acrylic primer.

Really just looking for any tips or tricks you guys might have, they would be appreciated.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> I did a search but haven't seen anything recent about the Cabinet Coat product offered by Benjamin Moore/Insl-x as far as opinions and application process mainly using an airless.
> 
> I've made some samples of both the S/G and satin in both white and dark colors . These were brush outs on pieces of trim so I could see how it laid out and check the hardness. Stuff lays out NICE in the whites, not quite as good in the dark colors. I had read about marring in dark colors but it seems to harden up after about 3 days and doesn't seem to be a problem.
> 
> ...



we shoot cabinet coat airless with 312fflp and HVLP with #3 tip thinned 15-20%. very easy product to spray I don't hardly stock any advance any more since CC comes in all bases. even though cc advertises adhesion to glossy surfaces i still prime with 046 or stix.


CC in dark bases did have some bad batches for a while (too thick almost like pudding) but the batches starting with 41D seem to have fixed this issue. They did spray fine if you thinned them, just way too thick out of the can.


This last weekend I helped a guy pull some new fir doors pre-sealed with benite, primed with 046, 2 fog coats, and 1 full coat of cabinet coat in a 2x base then had them installed same day. sprayed with graco 9.5 hvlp


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Its a great product, other than the marring. Thats not just on dark colors, BTW. If you have an area bagged off with plastic, like a kitchen or built in bookcase or something, it will be prone to sags. If theres sufficient airflow, theres not as much of a problem.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> we shoot cabinet coat airless with 312fflp and HVLP with #3 tip thinned 15-20%. very easy product to spray I don't hardly stock any advance any more since CC comes in all bases. even though cc advertises adhesion to glossy surfaces i still prime with 046 or stix.
> 
> 
> CC in dark bases did have some bad batches for a while (too thick almost like pudding) but the batches starting with 41D seem to have fixed this issue. They did spray fine if you thinned them, just way too thick out of the can.
> ...


Is that the unit with the pressure pot? Or just the regular 9.5? You shooting all your boxes with the hvlp then?? I may have to give CC another chance. Liking the quicker dry time for sure..


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

Woodco said:


> Its a great product, other than the marring. Thats not just on dark colors, BTW. If you have an area bagged off with plastic, like a kitchen or built in bookcase or something, it will be prone to sags. If theres sufficient airflow, theres not as much of a problem.


Thanks, I know a small circulating fan running helps with the Advance also. I'm still curious about the airless spraying of this product, can it be crossed out when spraying? If you're just changing colors over an alkyd, can you get enough material on it without sagging for one coat coverage?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Is that the unit with the pressure pot? Or just the regular 9.5? You shooting all your boxes with the hvlp then?? I may have to give CC another chance. Liking the quicker dry time for sure..



Yes the regular 9.5 and graco gun we thin it to about the consistency of lacquer and use #3 tip. 1-2 Fog coat and one good coat are dry within minutes even in dark colors.


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

nice observation mate


----------

